# 2nd starter wire??



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Does anyone know if a b14 sentra has a 2nd starter wire and if you do what color is it? the trouble shooting guide in my alarm says that if a car is running bady or the check engine light comes on when remote started it is most likely because the car has 2 starter (cranking) wires have to be activated and this is common on nissans. Also anyone knows the color of the ACC wire? (the wire that allows the radio and i think hvac system to come on when the key is to the ACC position) I forgot to hook it up and it will probally suck in the summer when i remote start it and the AC doesn't come until i get in the car and put the key in the ignition...hot and fresh out the kitchen (j/k)


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anyone??


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

it should be black/green at the ignition harness i checked my works computer database and if your doing a auto start u need a relay also



*** always check wires before install***


----------



## bordstupd (Mar 22, 2003)

Techsoft says 
Starter Black/yellow
Second Starter Black/Blue
Accessory Blue & Black/Pink
Be sure and use relay on second starter, don't just splice into first starter


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thats why u always test the wire cause we had two differnt color wires


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you to are actually talking about the exact same wire. You know how the igntion harness connects to a nother harness going to the engine compartment right? the wire colors don't match up. the black/green wire is on the side of the connector going to the ignition switch and the black and blue in on the side going to the engine compartment or maybe vise versa but u get what i'm saying. they both connect to each other when you look at the harness


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Whoo-Hoo!!
I got the remote start to work right. this week end i'll get the ACC stuff hooked up since it started to get dark on me and i didn't have a shop light. Still need to get some female spade connectors since i don't really trust the connection i got to them now (ran the wire wires through the hole around the relay plugs, wrapped a little bit of bare wire around the terminal, then taped them up.)


----------

